# Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt



## Captain Picard (29 Februar 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,538656,00.html


> Angst vor "Emma" - Meteorologen warnen vor lebensgefährlichem Sturm
> 
> Die Bahn schlägt Alarm, "Wetten, dass..?" ändert sein Programm, ein Bundesligaspiel fällt aus: Deutschland bereitet sich auf Sturm "Emma" vor. Am Wochenende stehen schwere Unwetter bevor, Meteorologen warnen sogar vor "lebensgefährlichen" Spaziergängen.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

http://www.knmi.nl/waarschuwingen_en_verwachtingen/


> Verwachting tot morgen middernacht
> vrijdag 29 februari en zaterdag 01 maart 2008
> Vannacht en morgenochtend (zeer) zware windstoten


In den Niederlanden,  die sehr dicht am Rheinland liegen, wird  zwar auch gewarnt aber bei
 weitem nicht so dramatisch wie bei uns


----------



## Fidul (1 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

Also ich möchte jetzt nicht draußen spazierengehen. Es befinden sich hier zu viele Fremdkörper in der Luft.
:steinigung:


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

Bisher war es gemessen am  letzten großen Sturm hier im Rheinland harmlos 
nicht mal die Schüssel hat es  verdreht wie beim letzten Mal

mal sehen, vielleicht  fliegen ja noch die Kühe  tief...


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,538847,00.html


> STURMBILANZ
> Zwölf Tote, Dächer wurden abgedeckt, Bäume knickten um: Orkan "Emma" hat
> in Europa schwere Schäden angerichtet - mit "Kyrill", dem katastrophalen Sturm 2007, ist "Emma" aber nicht zu vergleichen.


Hab kaum etwas bemerkt


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

Im Landkreis Schweinfurt gabs allein an einer Stelle einen Millionenschaden, als der Wind eine
 Photovoltaikanlage zerstört hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

Es wird  immer lokale Sturmzentren geben. Kann mich an einen erinnern, der wie 
mit dem Rasiermesser abgeschnitten einen ganzen Stadtteil verwüstete, während
 im Umkreis davon absolut nichts davon zu spüren und  zu sehen war. 
Was nützt mir eine Vorhersage, die völlig nach dem Zufallsprinzip zutrifft.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

Recht interessanter Landeversuch eines Flugzeugs in Hamburg:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=gUzzLzQXJ5s


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

So ein Mifft! Mir hats meinen nagelneuen Thüros umgeschmissen, dass der nun ordentlich verbeult ist. :unzufrieden: Mal schau´n, was die Versicherung dazu meint.


----------



## KatzenHai (3 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Recht interessanter Landeversuch eines Flugzeugs in Hamburg:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gUzzLzQXJ5s


Das ist tragisch und macht sehr unsicher - der Tower hat ne falsche Bahn frei gegeben (Crosswind-Bahn, die RWY33 hatte fast Stirnwind gehabt) - und der Pilot hat sich nicht beschwert.

Super-Glücksfall, dass nichts passiert ist.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

http://www.stern.de/politik/panoram...-Beinahe-Katastrophe-Hamburg/612885.html?vs=1


> ... Auch Luftfahrtexperte S. sieht keinen Anlass zur Kritik: ... "Es war eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände, es war höhere Gewalt. Es war einfach Pech, dass die Windböe das Flugzeug ausgerechnet beim Landen erwischt hat." ...



Solche Aussagen wirken nicht gerade vertrauenseinflössend.


----------



## KatzenHai (3 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

Ich lese gerade erstmalig, dass die zweite Landung danach auf RWY33 erfolgte.

Mann Mann, wer hat da gepennt??!?


----------



## A John (3 März 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht!  Emma  kommt*

*Er war es nicht!*  :doggy:


----------

